# كنااافه ام فرقد التركية



## جرول (19 يوليو 2010)

تذوقوا كنافه وبسبوسه ام فرقد الشهيه​ 
انتاج بيت نظيييف جدا وجاهز على الطلب​ 
ويوجد توصيل 

الأحجام :​ 
صغير بــ 35 ريال​ 
وسط بــ 45 ريال​ 
كبير بـــ 55 ريال​ 

للطلب والاستفسار​ 
الإتصال على الرقم 0557554928​


----------



## جوو الرياض (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كنااافه ام فرقد التركية*

واووو غاليهـ بس اكيد انهااا لذيذهـ 

بالتوووووووووفيق يااااااااارب


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كنااافه ام فرقد التركية*

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

